
Ask HN: What are micro problems in Biotech? - robinrheem
I&#x27;m new to HN and I loved the idea that there are so many hackers over here. Enough with the thanks, I really want to know how the biotech industry is going. What I see on the internet, and the book &quot;Zero to One&quot;, it&#x27;s pretty much way opposite to the tech industry. 
 There are huge problems like anti-aging, curing cancer, genetic diseases, and etc. But are there any problems in the lab? Like any reason why the experiments can be slow, hard to reverse engineer biology, and etc. 
 I know this question is pretty vague and hard to understand, but I hope to find some discussions about the problems in biotech.
======
whymauri
Honestly, my biggest surprise is that histological sample preparation has not
been completely automated. That is, making slides of biological tissue for
further analysis. It's an incredibly repetitive job that could benefit from
the precision of a well-tuned machine. Whoever seriously tackles and solves
this problem would capture a very thankful and eager market.

~~~
robinrheem
Woah thanks for your shares!!! I really, really appreciate it. Could you give
me what kind of things to study to actually experience the problem myself? Or
is it a real hard job to get?

